# Andy Murray World No. 1



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Massive congratulations to Andy Murray on firstly beating Novak Djockovic to become Barclays ATP Champion. 24 games unbeaten.. what an achievement!!

And year end as World number 1! 

Very proud!

Its also amazing the amount of respect between Novak and Andy too. Great role models to uncoming sports people!

And no i'm not scottish haha!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

He has done well after than marathon of a tennis match the other night


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I am nowhere near a fan of his but he's done himself proud.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

The man is unstoppable this year. Testament to his dedication and hours of training......footballers please take note!! 

Should be the only contender for bbc SPOTY too lol :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> The man is unstoppable this year. Testament to his dedication and hours of training......footballers please take note!!
> 
> Should be the only contender for bbc SPOTY too lol :thumb:


Totally agree with you.

If only there was that amount of respect and dedication in football


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Assume he is now british again and not scottish? At least until he dips in form! :lol:

He has really taken his game to a new level and realistically must be looked at as one of the greatest ever sportmen from the UK/Scotland.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He's just got to keep the form going and win a few more major tournaments. 

Marvellous achievement as it stands, but he has the chance to go down as one of our most successful sportsmen ever.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Assume he is now british again and not scottish? At least until he dips in form! :lol:
> 
> He has really taken his game to a new level and realistically must be looked at as one of the greatest ever sportmen from the UK/Scotland.


Yeah he's British while he is number 1 and playing well. Once he goes back to losing and playing garbage he can be Scottish again lol


----------

